# Boiling Cannabis?



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a method of Boiling their Cannabis to extract the Resin Oil? The theory is that when cooled the Oil sits on top of the water (basic physics)..

Any tips or input appreciated =)


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 6, 2009)

Its only fan leaf im using - wouldnt waste a good bud on it..
Wat other methods do ppl use to get their sweet honey oil?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 7, 2009)

i simmered 14grams of good weed with 2 cups of water 240grams of butter and a shot of vodka for 14hours then strained it..final product is canna butter is that what ur trying to do? to make honey oil stuff weed or leafs in a tube with a screen on one end and a airtight cork on the other drill a lil whole in the cork just big enough to fit the tip of a butane bottle in it..yes u use butane go to google and search up "honey oil butane method" directions will come up its the shitttt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Has anyone ever done a method of Boiling their Cannabis to extract the Resin Oil? The theory is that when cooled the Oil sits on top of the water (basic physics)..
> 
> Any tips or input appreciated =)


thc is not water soluble, just boiling it will just reduce the bud to mush. thc needs fat to bond to, milk and butter.

cannamilk we make is generally a pint of milk per person grind up however much herb you want to put in and simmer it for 20 mins NEVER boil. add a spoonfull of syrup or honey and strain the ganj out or leave it in up to you, but most of the thc will have bonded to the fat.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 7, 2009)

Not water soluble aye? Saves me alot of time, that sounds like an easy enough way to extract it, but wats the best way to strain it?
I did a small batch in the water and there is a layer of oil on top.. When it reflects light it gives off the rainbow shimmer of oil.. so im just drying it at the moment to see if wat im left with is any good - il keep u posted.


----------



## smppro (Apr 7, 2009)

Look for glycerol, just fill up a jar with weed, put in glycerol, close and shake everyday for 2 months i think there a thread, here
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/45008-glycerin-tincture-101-a.html
This same method was just in High Times so i would say its legit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Not water soluble aye? Saves me alot of time, that sounds like an easy enough way to extract it, but wats the best way to strain it?
> I did a small batch in the water and there is a layer of oil on top.. When it reflects light it gives off the rainbow shimmer of oil.. so im just drying it at the moment to see if wat im left with is any good - il keep u posted.


yup deffo not water soluble. aye let us know whether its any good ! i dunno if the oil will actually get you stoned or how you would extract it from the water mind?!?! as for straining it you could use a coffee filter a bit of muslin cloth or a fine sieve its really just to take the veg matter out of the milky liquid.


----------

